# gcc-4.7.3-r1 kompiliert nicht durch

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problemchen und wollte mal schauen, ob das möglicherweise jemand auch hat, oder mir einen Lösungsvorschlag geben kann.

Und zwar wollte ich mal wieder mein übliches emerge -Du @world durchführen, nur habe ich das Problem, das der neue gcc nicht kompiliert.

Fehlermeldung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/./prev-gcc/g++ -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/./prev-gcc/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -nostdinc++ -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/prev-i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/src/.libs -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/prev-i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/libsupc++/.libs -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/prev-i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include/i686-pc-linux-gnu -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/prev-i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/libstdc++-v3/libsupc++ -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/prev-i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/src/.libs -L/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/prev-i686-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/libsupc++/.libs -c -DEFAULT_RELRO -DEFAULT_BIND_NOW -DEFAULT_PIE_SSP   -fno-PIE   -O2 -mtune=atom -pipe -gtoggle -DIN_GCC   -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -W -Wall -Wno-narrowing -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wmissing-format-attribute -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber    /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/tree-streamer-in.c -o tree-streamer-in.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/tree-streamer-in.c: In function 'bitpack_d streamer_read_tree_bitfields(lto_input_block*, tree)':

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3/gcc/tree-streamer-in.c:435:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

make[3]: *** [tree-streamer-in.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: *** [all-stage2-gcc] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build'

make[1]: *** [stage2-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4246:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *   environment, line 4943:  Called gcc_do_make

 *   environment, line 2482:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1::gentoo'`.

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report

 * 

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/work/gcc-4.7.3'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1/temp/build.log'
```

Habe es jetzt mehrere Male ausprobiert und jedesmal bricht er an der gleichen Stelle (also die tree-streamer-in.o) mit einem Segmentation Fault ab.

Meine Ausgabe von emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.1 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo-net6501 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-net6501-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_@_1.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1034688 total,    357160 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4178608 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Oct 2013 07:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: @NET-base, @NET-router

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=atom -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=atom -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fi.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 caps cli cracklib crypt cxx dri gdbm hardened iconv idn ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl openmp pax_kernel pcre pic readline session ssl tcpd unicode urandom x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Ich habe schon versucht MAKEOPTS="-j2" auszukommentieren, da ich früher schon Pakete hatte, die damit nicht klar kamen. Auch habe ich meine LANG-Variable auf „C“ geändert, da ich auch dort schon Probleme mit hatte.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee?

Oder muss ich das GCC-Update einfach auslassen und darauf hoffen, dass die nächtse Version wieder durchkompiliert?

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo TheSmallOne,

vielleicht hilft es auch die CFLAGS mal wieder zu überprüfen. Normalerweise sollte

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"
```

ausreichend sein. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass deine Atom-spezifische Auswahl evtl. zu Problemen führt.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Also ich habe es testweise mal mit -mtune=native probiert, aber ohne das sich am Ergebnis irgendwas geändert hätte.

Der Kompiliervorgang bricht noch immer ab und immernoch an der selben Stelle.

----------

## Christian99

so einen unmotivierten segmentation fault hab ich schon mal gesehen, wenn der arbietsspeicher voll ist. Allerdings tritt das auf meinen desktop system nur gelegentlich in verbindung mit -flto auf, was einiges an speicher braucht. eventuell ist euf deinem system mit weniger(?) speicher das schon beim normalen kompilieren der fall. Vielleicht kannst du das mal mit sowas mit htop während des kompilieren beobachten.

----------

